# Sick modded Rabbits



## RabBitRac3r (Jan 12, 2008)

everyone post up your rabbit pictures here if you think your rabbit is all that -__-


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

or you could search and find them aready and wrong forum


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

rabbits suck


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_rabbits suck

hey now, just cause we don't have the "extra features" like a _heated sunroof_ or a GPS Magellaindexqwerty don't get all uppity. We rabbits go all minimalist on that action lol


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

they still suck


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Sick modded Rabbits (RabBitRac3r)*









Not over-the-top...just a little suspension, Raderwerks Porsche Box 5 http://www.raderwerks.com/whee...age=1....oh yeah, and C2 2.5 Turbo Kit for a little extra passing power









C2


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:13 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_they still suck
















Yours is the worst of them all.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_
Yours is the worst of them all.









for reals, POS


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

_Modified by BIVO at 4:40 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

^


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

must have forgot to write something.....*shrug*


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Sick modded Rabbits (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_








Not over-the-top...just a little suspension, Raderweks Porsche Box 5 wheels....oh yeah, and C2 2.5 Turbo Kit for a little extra passing power









C2


What size wheels are those?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Sick modded Rabbits (Cherb32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_

What size wheels are those?


18 x 8 
http://www.raderwerks.com/whee...age=1


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Sick modded Rabbits (C2Motorsports)*

You just NEVER know who you will run into at the Starbucks in the mountains of West Virginia









My boy Paul's bucket-o-peanut-butter

























_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:27 PM 2-13-2008_


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:45 AM 2-15-2008_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Plain, do you have those last three in high res? I need new work wallpaper.


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*

nice shots, man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

AWESOME shot.......new desktop wallpaper


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

nice pics.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## fatman85 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

what size and rims are the bronze ones??thanks..awesome shots..


----------



## smokinrabbit (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: s&m rabbit*


----------



## rado_speed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_









stupid question: Ridng on air?
btw c2 is the greatest


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

not stupid question, yes.


----------



## rado_speed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

it just seemed so obvious but I had to ask to be sure


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_









in north america- /thread


----------



## oceanjetta (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_
for reals, POS









_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_
for reals, POS









Go back to the MkV forum!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_
for reals, POS









Then sell it........for Sh*t


----------



## shoobaka (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## whiterabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: (shoobaka)*


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif thunderbunny


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

SICK PICS


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (CA dub)*

Damnit, how did everyone else get a Rabbit 2-door with body-colored painted trim? VW cheated me because I'm stuck with black!








lol Those airbag'd bunnies looked f****n' siiick mang! Makes me want to spend lots of money on my Rabbit now.


----------



## whiterabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_Damnit, how did everyone else get a Rabbit 2-door with body-colored painted trim? VW cheated me because I'm stuck with black!








lol Those airbag'd bunnies looked f****n' siiick mang! Makes me want to spend lots of money on my Rabbit now.

mine are black too..and i believe the black bunny only looks like there color matched because its black on black...but i do believe plains rubber strips were painted


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_Damnit, how did everyone else get a Rabbit 2-door with body-colored painted trim? VW cheated me because I'm stuck with black!








.

It's called paint








Plain's car is low damnit, if he had a Votex on there it would be dragging on the ground


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

got a moon roof too!?!?
AHHHH ****IN CANADA


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (PatrickVas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PatrickVas* »_got a moon roof too!?!?
AHHHH ****IN CANADA









I paid what guys are paying for autobahn GTI's down there though


----------

